# My new project



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

A 3(?) week old kitten. Mother has left it. This momma has only done this once before. The kitten was bottle fed by me and then found a new home at 10 weeks. I'm hoping this little girl will make it and be as lucky. I only have a puppy bottle so need to get a kitten bottle. The puppy one is way to big for the kitten. So I'm feeding her out of an eye dropper thing. She took to it well. I also mashed up canned cat food and mixed it with formula. She went crazy for it! I feed her off a spoon though since she couldn't get it well out of a bowl. She loves to cry,lol. I finally got her asleep though,lol. I think I'm going to set my alarm to every 3 hours for now because she did go 14 hours with just a tiny bit of milk I gave her(wanted to make sure momma wasn't coming back). But she is still really strong. For bathroom use I'm lucky my Australian cattle dog I miss licks a lot and cleans her for me(she is very gentle) . She is a dark tabby and I'm excited to see how it changes over time. But anyway I'm almost certain she is a she so any name suggestions are welcome!! I got crapy pictures but will try and get some more later. She has a white tip on her tail. Looks like someone dipped the end of it in white paint....it's cute!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So tiny and adorable. I wish you a lot of luck with her (?)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom, You've got one of those invisible signs, that only cats can read...
They know how to find you!
Such a wee cutie! 
ALL Paws Crossed for this little one!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so tiny. Good luck and so hope to see and hear more soon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww how sweet. We will all be looking for regular updates on this little darling!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys  she has teeth so I'm guessing she is around 3- 3 1/2 weeks old. Here is another I just got of her......I really need to think of a name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well it says I have "exceeded my quota" ? So never mind about the picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh pffewwey about quotas! 
Quota smoota...ripping us off a kitten picture.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OhhhhNoooo! 
The "Quota Monster" struck!! 
Is there a way to remedy that??!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Teensey!! That'd be a good name. Just go in and delete old pics.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a little cutie pie!  I hope you'll have good luck with this little girl like you did with the other little kitten!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So i talked to my friend today and she has a cat that had kittens about 3 weeks ago. So I took T(tiny) over there and mother cat accepted her  so now T Is there. Which is better for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay guys my dog found the rest if the litter. She put them in the loft of our shed. Besides being flea covered they seem okay. I fed mom and gave her fresh water. She is extremely feral but me and her respect each other. She watched me handle them but then I immediately fed her. I have fed this car for the past 6 years. So we know each other and she has let me handle her kitten before. Will it be okay if I take them in at 5 weeks? I can only handle then at feeding time or she will move them(foud this out with the last litter). So I don't want then to be too wild as thy will have to go to the vet as soon as I get them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I will try and get pics  one looks identical to the one I bottle fed. Which is doing good at my friends house  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If you think she'll leave them in place, and she'll tolerate you handling them, I'd take them at 5 weeks....

If you can do it, I'd plan to get a trap for kitten-catching day. Get the kits into a carrier, then set up the trap with the closed end right up against the door to the kennel. Wait an hour or so and see if you can catch Momma to get her spayed!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been trying for years to get this girl trapped. I have tried teasing her with her kittens, food, camouflaging it well etc and she eludes the trap. She is extremely smart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom, 
I to, had a very wily mama cat, I tried trapping for two years, after she had three or four litters...
The last litter she had, she'd actually allow me to touch her, a tiny bit...I wish now, that I would've just grabbed her and gotten her to the vets...
She gave me a very long look one day, and walked away from her kittens...when a couple started to follow her, she told them to stay put...she gave me another look and left...I never saw her again...
I even drove around looking for any sight of her, including to checking along the highway...

She left her babies in my care, she knew I'd take care of them...
I think she was sick...and went away to die...:'(

All I can say, if you get a chance to grab your mama cat...DO IT!

I wish I'd made a grab for my mama now...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So I may or may not be bonding with the little calico girl :/ Casey likes her too! She hates all other cats/kittens but likes her! I really wish I could share pictures....maybe if I start another thread? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

The colors 

1. Calico 

2. I'm not sure what its going to end up like. She is black with tabby markings in face,legs and then brown on face and on back

3. Black with brown above eyes

4. Jet black

5. Tabby

Mom is a tortie. I think one of the dads is the neighbors black kitty and then there was an orange one running around for a bit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe your dog went and found the kittens! Wow! 

I have no idea how the petguide app works, but do you have an image hosting account (like photobucket) that you could upload photos to? Dying to see photos!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would handle them as much as possible until 5 weeks then take them. any chance you can trap momma after that and get her spayed?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have all of them in now. There older than I thought.plus with it being the 4th I didn't want then to get scared and get hurt  it's also super hot outside. There about 5 weeks how do I get fleas off of them? It's bad! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Dicesmom! 
From everything I've seen on the forum, Dawn liquid dish soap, either the Original Blue or Ultra Blue, it's just more concentrated...
And a flea comb!

So glad you got them all now!!
Sharon


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone is doing great  I lost my grandpa Tuesday morning so these little guys are defiantly helping. It's hard with my grandpa being gone but watching the little ones become more active has been a blast 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your grandfather. I'm glad that you have the little ones to keep you company - and keep you busy, no doubt!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay so I'm for sure getting new pictures tonight and will try and see if creating a different thread will help with the picture thing! I just have to wait until the kids I babysit leave(around 6pm) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom, 
I'm so sorry about the loss of your grandfather...
It really Bites, when it seems like life just gangs up on you...
Glad you have the kittens to lavish attention on.

I don't know if you're a paid member on the forum...
But, if not, that could be why you've reached the photo limit??
You could check with the Administrator or a Moderator?!
Sharon


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not a paid member :/ who are mods?? I can't see on m phone who is one and who isn't. If my laptop was working I could post links but it isn't working  maybe I can get some uploaded to my grandmas today ad try to with my photobucket account 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

We just need a Facebook page . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry about your loss; I am sure your Grandfather was well loved and will be in your heart forever. 

Our accounts on here only have so much space for photos; you either have to go on a regular computer/laptop and delete some old ones or use an outside hosting service. I created one on photobucket so I could upload Luna pictures here. There are others....


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I can get on a laptop Friday  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you. Yes he was really loved. It's been hard but were all chuggin along 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

There starting to run and play! They also can no longer fit in the bucket I tote them around in(my carrier is being borrowed until tomorrow). After a few minutes of playing I now have a kitten pile on me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww... melt!

Dicesmom, you really need to get a picture of that!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So *crossing fingers* I have someone contacting me soon about one of the kittens!!! No they are not leaving yet but I need homes lined up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So my little tiny tabby didnt make it  I didn't really expect her to live this long(the tabby I bottle fed first is still doing well ) she was really really small. The others all looked 5 weeks she looked almost 3! She was strong and then yesterday when I went to feed them while the others ran to the front of the cage she was laying in the back. I got her warm and got her to take some formula and was going to take her to the vet ASAP this morning. She passed around 3 a.m. This morning  All the others are doing really really well. There starting to climb and jump. When let out for okay time they are chasing each other and getting more and more playful. They now lap up their formula . They go nuts over the canned food. There also starting to use the litter box(YAY!!!). I'm upset about the little runt but I was kind of getting ready for it. I'm just really glad the others are doing so well. I'm going to steal my aunts laptop tonight(okay I'm staying with her so I'm borrowing it ) and get pics up for you guys finally!!! Well if my phone uploads them to her computer that is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry to read about the tabby girl. May she be full strength and running, playing at the bridge with all our love-kitties. 

Good to hear about all the others being so active and healthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry your tabby didn't make it. You still have her surviving siblings to love!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry about the little tabby. 

It's great, though, that the others are doing so well! I hope they all stay healthy!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm gone all night tonight and all day tomorrow  I'm worried sick!! I'm tryin to get photobucket to work but it keeps freezing :/ ill keep trying!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So finally I get some uploaded!!

The girl I am in love with!


The one my grandma is hopefully getting 


Black boy-who my sister LOVES


And the one who has a home  I think tortie?


Randoms 




Black boy loves my dog for some reason,lol She is always happy to clean him all up for me!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have better ones but there on a file that for some reason photobucket is not opening :/ But hopefully these satisfy you guys


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I'm in love with all of them! I totally see why you're in love with the little calico - that face is too cute for words. 

And what? You think we'll be satisfied with just these??  

(Kidding - thanks for making all that effort to get their pics posted! - But any time you want to upload more, feel free... )


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dicesmom, 
The little Calico/Torbi one, you've got your eyes on, is adorable! 
The rest are just as Precious! 
Great Job!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh they are so so cute. Great job you have done


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone  as their becoming more and more independent I will give you a run down on personalities,

Calico(or as I was corrected a Lon haired tortie)- she is a loud mouth,haha. She can't be alone or she screams as loud as she can. Is a cuddler. 

Tabby w/ tort markings(one my grandma likes)- she is not as loud a her sister but like to hear herself talk I think. Is starting to chase things and bat them around. Not much for cuddling but likes to sleep by you. 

Black- oh little black is full of spunk. As soon as I put there cat bed(with a top) in the crate he was jumping on and off of it. He is in love with my Australian cattle dog mix. She loves him to so it's okay;D He always runs straight to her and just lays by her. When I leave the crate door open he tries to climb up it. He also is starting to play with the cat flirt toy thing. 

Little short haired tortie- is still really really shy  she is starting to come out nd play more though! Any little thing will send her running back to the cage. It's sad but she is coming along and was the first to have someone show interest in her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well time for separate feeding bowls!! There starting to get a little grumpy with each other,lol. They are no longer on the bottle either. They get formula mixe in with wet food. They also get a bit of dry food at night and I mix formula in with that as well. As they are becoming more active Casey is becoming unsure of them. But then again I caught her playing with one today so who knows how she will see them in another week. All of them are really comfortable with th dogs and all are extremely people friendly. Even with kittens at this age I usually have hissing issues and I have had none  they have also learned the sound of m getting there food ready and come running in the morning,haha. There getting used to different sounds, different floors etc. so hopefully when they get to their knew homes there well socialized and litter box trained 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

They are just the cutest!!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So today there newest adventure is "attack the feet" ouch,lol. Since im babysitting a 3 year old and 9 month old today they are in their crate until 5:30 tonight so I'm sure when let out they re going to be really playful and ready to pounce. Time to invest in more toys!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So which one of you can I sucker into taking a kitten  I seriously am going to have a ruff time rehoming these guys  my grandma has decided to get a Persian instead of one of my kittens(she has always wanted one but when she lived in the country we had 30+ cats due to people dumping litter after litter). So now is the only time she can get one. I'm located in Illinois  come on I know someone wants one..........  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

UPDATE: all of the kittens have new homes! Casey is goin to LOVE having her "kingdom" back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG Dicesmom! What a great job you did taking care of the kitties, and then you found homes for all of them already?! 

Yay for the kitties! Though I'm sad we won't have any more pics!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a great ending to this kitten story. You did such a great job


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I surprisingly didn't have a hard time place any of them!! The black and calico(w/o tabby markings) are going together, the short hair tortie is going to a home with a 4 month old kitten(who is a gorgeous seal point Simese, well at least looks like one , he is from the shelter), calico/tortie with tabby markings is going to a home with a 6 year old girl. They loved each other the first time they met(the parents wanted to make sure the little girl wouldn't be scared. She was previously scratched/bit by a cat pretty bad. Wasn't her fault she was sitting on her grandmas couch and when she got off the cat was under her and stepped on it. Kitty didn't like that and left some pretty good scars) so it was a freak accident. But the little girl gets nervous sometimes. Once they heard I have tons of little cousins at my house daily socializing them they were more comfortable. I'm almost positive all will thrive in there new homes  oh and a small Casey brag(she's my adult cat) when the little girl was sitting on the couch playing with the kittens Casey jumped on the couch. The little girl got a little scared so I asked if she wanted to feed Casey. She said yes so I put wet food on a spoon and let her feed Casey. After that Casey wouldn't leave her alone,lol(she's like a dog haha) and by the end of the visit Casey was sitting on the little girls lap and being her normal sweet self. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, I'm so happy that two are going together! And Casey definitely did all she could to make sure the adoption went through for the family with the little girl!


----------

